# 90cm - Hill of Skull



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Wanted to share my latest layout. This one is pretty simple....










I will post more info tomorrow....its too late for me

Thanks for looking.

Comments are welcome.

jB


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Hmm Impresive!!! Very different from layouts but not bad either. I like it but I think it can use more zing to it?


----------



## jrb77 (Sep 9, 2008)

I like it! Sometimes when the majority of tanks are scaped to be stuffed full of plants, it's refreshing to see a "minimalist" approach.
Kind of looks like a stand of dead trees on an open grass prairie!

Keep 'em coming!
James


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

More info..

pH: 6.8
KH: 3
GH:5

Lighting: 2x96watt PC - 9 hours a day
Substrate: AS and SMS
CO2: 3 bubbles a sec. diffuser

Flora: Hemianthus Callitrichoides and Eleocharis acicularis

Fauna: Hyphessobrycon griemi, Aplocheilichthys normani, Otocinclus, Caridina japonica

Here is another pic...









jB


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for your comments

thief: I can agree with the "zing" thing I thought about it a bit and just couldnt think of anything that would really compliment the layout. Sometimes you just get so used to seeing something in your head or in front of you, any additions seem to throw you off. I think that is something i have overcome sometimes.

jB


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Jason,
This new layout looks nice! 
Only for me....the only "but" is the first-left branch....too straight and some vertical that creates (for me) a bit of tension.
Of all the forms is a great aquascape 
Congrats

Rubén


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Jason,

This layout is too much simple but at same time very well done!
IMHO, I would like to see more wood on the layout, only to fill a little more the middle of the aquarium and give more volume; and perhaps a few moss on them... not totally covered, only a few to give some contrast.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

You guys are quickly putting me to shame, nice layout.


----------



## baboo_jenge (Apr 6, 2007)

how big is the tank?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Rub - Thanks for the input. I agree with you. I really wish i did the hardscape at eye level. The picture really doesnt give the right perspective. I do like the tension....which is a reason for the name, but the wood is very boring in the picture compared to in person from a higher angle.

FAAO - I thought of moss, and I felt like it was too easy (common). There is a reason its so common.....because moss always looks awesome!! HAHA But i did my best to resist that to avoid the normal a little bit. I do agree that is would spice it up a bit. Again, the wood is a bit of a dissapointment as i noted above. It should also be said that i have been recycling material for 2 years now, so most of the wood and stone has been over used and or broken. I think its time to invest in some new material.

chagovatoloco - HAHA Thanks Hopefully you can use it as inspiration. We have to push ourselves. With constructive help (like the words from Rub and FAAO), we can always push ourselves

baboo_jenge - 90x45x45cm

Thanks for the great comments everyone. I really appreciate and learn from them.

jB


----------



## CraigL83 (Jun 6, 2008)

i think it is awesome! It reminds me of this guy i use to write music with and he would always push the concept of "less is more" on me! 
Very well done!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I actually really like this scape. I applaud your restraint of not adding much more. IMO more branches in the middle area would ruin the effect of the branches being connected under the carpet left to right. This works because of the contours in the carpet. For me as another poster noted, the left front branch is not only too straight, but too srong a piece and it takes away from the other more curvy pieces. Yes inventory is everything...LOL


----------



## Garuf (Mar 23, 2008)

I've always loved your layouts and this one has to be my favourite. I'd add rocks but I really don't think it needs them it's pretty much breathtaking.


----------



## wrkucera (Jan 6, 2008)

what is this suppose to be? Little house on the prairie? Where's Michael Landon? Where is the "Skull"?


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Fantastic! I love these types of minimalist aquascapes. This one has a great sense of serenity and space, like a Ikebana arrangement with driftwood.

I second the motion that the vertical stick is a bit distracting but hey who am I to say?

Jason, can you tell me how you planted, maintained (and trimmed) the HC to achieve such as low and dense meadow effect?


----------



## Barbapappa (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice tank!!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

CraigL83 - Very good example I know a couple of guys like that as well.

houseofcards - So far this one has some mixed feelings. But as you said, i really had to restrain from doing much of anything. I wanted to create something very simple that really focused on the layout of the wood and rock. Unfortunately, i am running out of inventory. Looks like an order from mananita is in order

Garuf - Thank you

wrkucera - Hmmm...maybe "Jurasic Park" 

Bunbuku - Thank you. I actually trimmed the HC with scissors. It really reacts to trimming very well. I was surprised. Ever for weeks i would take it down an inch and really sculpt it. I was tempted to take a pic after a trimming....it looked like a golf green, but the sort of natural look seemed to go better.

Barbapappa - Thank you

I also added a shot of the hardscape here....
http://www.projectaquarium.com/aquarium.aspx?id=7

jB


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I like this tank. I know that the straight piece of wood on the left detracts some attention, but I think that having that piece adds some uniqueness to the tank. I think the true reason that the left pulls you is that there is far more wood and rock on that side. This has a very natural feel, almost as if a tree fell and the plants grew over it. I like that there is no moss, because wood has a beautiful, strong look that shouldn't always be covered up. Definitely a great tank. Great job Jason.


----------

